# ابى وامى قد تركانى والرب يضمنى



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*ابــــــي وامـــــــــي قـــــد تركـــــــاني والـــــرب يضـــمني
الــــهـــي الحــــنان كـــم مـن مــــرة طلـــبت عونـــــك فـي وقــت ضيــــقي
كـــــــــم مــــــن مـــــــــــرة صـــــــرخت اليـــــــــــــك
ولـــــــــــــكــــن الهي الحبيب لم اجد صوتك يكلمني او يهمس باذني كي
يـــــرتاح قلبـــــــــي ويقـــــــــــــل همـــــــي
اتـــــــــعرف الهي كثيرا اشعر بابتعادك عني وانك قد صممت اذناك
عــــــــــن سمــــــــــــاع صــــــــوتي
كثيرآ ما اشعر بان انات قلبي لم تصلك لاني
لــــــــــم اجـــــــــد اســـــــــتجابة
اشعـــــــر الهي اني بمفردي في هذة الحياة الشقية
ايـــــــن يدك التي كانت تمد لي العون والسند وقت ضيقي
ايـــــــــــن كلماتك المعزية التي كنت اسمعها منك وقت حزني ويأسي
ايـــــــــــن خطي قدميك التي كانت
تــــــــــــرافقتي في دربـــــــي
نسيتني حبيبي المسيح كما قال داود النبي
في المزمور
اتعرف الهي رغم كل هذا اللوم والعتاب الا اني الوم نفسي اولآ
لاني انا من ابتعد عنك .... انا من سعيت في طرق البشر
وابتعدت طريقك
انا من رفضت سماع صوتك
ولكني رغم هذا اعتب عليك ربي
فانت قلت من يمشي لي خطوة اقترب منه ميل
لكن الهي اانا لما اسعي لهذة الخطوة ! ؟
اذن لما اعاتبك علي اخطائي ؟؟؟
اتعرف لما الهي ؟
لانك ابي
نعم ابي الذي مهما تعب من معاملتي القاسية ومن جحودي
الا انه لم ولن يتركني
فلا تحجب وجهك عني الهي ولا تعرض بغضب عن
عبدك فاني ضعيف
فعاملني بحسب جودك ومراحمك لا بحسب شري واثمي
*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2011)

*آميــــــــــــن
*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــن
> *


*امين ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------

